# sulasok



## Qcumber

This term is not in my dictionaries.
From the contexts I found on Internet, I have the impression it means now "disgusting", now "disgusted". Is that correct?
How is it stressed: sulások or sulasók?


----------



## MariadeManila

hi there!

yep, u got the meaning right! 
but not sure here of the stress, it is a deep word mostly used in poetry!


----------



## Qcumber

MariadeManila said:


> hi there!
> 
> yep, u got the meaning right!
> but not sure here of the stress, it is a deep word mostly used in poetry!


Thanks a lot, Maria de Manila.
When you read it aloud, how do you stress *sulasok*?


----------



## MariadeManila

hi Qcumber,

as far as I know it is just read as simple as that, without any stress on any point. but i'd still try askin' the old folks


----------



## Qcumber

Hi, MariadeManila.
Thanks a lot.


----------

